# ear problems



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

Is it common for cockapoo's to get ear infections ?
I think Oscar might have one. He was acting very strange a couple of days ago and now he keeps shaking his head and rubbing his ears on the carpet. It was driving him mad last night and he couldn't settle. He is very jumpy and not happy at all. I've booked him in at the vets this afternoon.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ear infections are common for cockapoo's cause they have long ear flaps. As long as you wash and flush regularly they should be ok. Molly had one when she was 9 weeks old cause the breeder had given her a bath the day we picked her up and water got in there. You can tell if they have one cause they usually paw at their ears and rub their head on stuff and also if you sniff inside the ear you can tell. She was put on antibiotic ear drops and a flush and hasn't had one since.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I though barney had mites because he kept scratching his ears but he just had a build up of gunk in his ears. Some drops from the vet sorted it quickly but I now clean his ears regularly.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow had a yeast infection in her ears at nine weeks. She was given an ear wash and I put her on a food with no yeast. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Suze (Jun 13, 2013)

He could have a grass seed in his ear, but you may not be able to see it. Hope the vet can help Oscar today  x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Yes ear problems are very common and Lolly suffered terribly when she was little. I would have to clean horrible black gunk out of her ears daily. But then we changed her food to Barking Heads (from Arden Grange) and almost overnight she stopped having ear problems! Now her ears are never dirty and she hasn't had an infection since.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

The food they eat can definitely affect their ears. Max has black waxy ears and scratched and shook his head a lot. Some ear drops and a raw diet and he has been ear problem free ever since.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

we clean out gingers ears every other week, in fact she loves it and lays there and enjoys us wiping and digging in her ears.we got some cleaner from the vet but you can get it any where in any pet shop.ok if you clean them regular then they won't git infected


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

oh i for got to tell you all you have to do is smell there ears ,if they smell bad then you know some thing is wrong ,they should all ways smell good


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

Louis had/has ear mites, the vet said its quite common in puppies that haven't yet started their advocate treatment. She said cats are the worst culprits for spreading them, she asked if we have cats in the garden which we don't have many but I noticed one a couple of times before we picked him up. Also he was playing with one at the breeders when we got him. 

He had been on drops when we went back for his second shot but they hadn't quite cleared so hopefully the advocate will have finished the job. I have to try and do his ears when he is asleep though as he is not keen. 

It's also quite difficult to clean them, can only really get to the outer ear but when the nurse put the ear light in it goes deeper and came out covered in gunk. Hopefully the gunk works it way up the ear.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

dio.ren said:


> As long as you wash and flush regularly they should be ok.
> 
> What do you mean by "flush" pls?
> 
> I clean Noodles ears with ear wipes everyday, is this not enough?


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

thanks for all the advice everyone. I took Oscar to the vets yesterday and she didn't think it was infected but couldn't get a good view all the way down his ear. They have given him some drops to try and he has to go back in 5 days. She cleaned his ears but said they weren't that dirty. I haven't cleaned his ears before but I will start to do this now. He does seem a bit better today so fingers crossed the drops are working. It's horrible seeing him upset and feels worse than when the kid's have been poorly. It's a shame he can't have calpol !!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

the way my wife does it is,,she takes a 1/2 0f a cotton ball and twist it with her fingers till it is long and skinny and then she puts the cleaning solution on it and sticks it in her ear with a twisting motion.and when it is in then she soaks it with more ear cleaner and then twist it around and around till all that goop is cleaned out .but like i said ginger just loves it .in fact when she see my wife with the cotton she comes running..you don't have to worry about hurting the ear with the cotton like you do with other things,ok give it a try.good luck


----------

